# Pony Carts



## Vidaloco

Heres one that lists the harness parts. I think that would be the toughest part :lol: 
http://www.mini-horse-pony-tack-guide.com/harness.html


----------



## crackrider

Yeah, I think building the cart itself would be easy but the harness would be the hard part!!
Are you wanting to build just the cart and buy a harness or make both yourself?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

crackrider said:


> Yeah, I think building the cart itself would be easy but the harness would be the hard part!!
> Are you wanting to build just the cart and buy a harness or make both yourself?


I was wanting to just build the cart, I would buy the harness!


----------



## crackrider

Lol!  
You should contact your nearest driving association about the different parts of a cart. They would be the experts and should be able to help more.


----------



## straitgate

*Blueprints for Pony Cart?*

My husband has the knowledge, skills, and tools to make a pony cart, but we need a blueprint or schematics. Anyone know of a place that might sell the blueprints? A couple years ago I actually found a place that did sell them, but after a computer crash, I lost the website in favorites and can't find it anymore. Thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop

That'd be really cool if you built your own cart!


----------



## orchid park

What sort of carts do people build?

I am imagining a jogger (steel / metal frame & body vehicle), not a timber body or shafts. 

Can someone post a picture please.
Would love to see what vehciles people make themselves.

Regards,

Laura.


----------



## straitgate

*Easy Entry Cart*

Yeah, I'm just wanting a easy entry cart for a pony. I can buy one for about $600 - $650, but hubby says he can build one for less than half of that with steel tubing.


----------



## boonesar

Probably not what you had in mind but it's cute. 

I have seen the amish build carts more like wagons small sized and use bicycle tires.


----------



## orchid park

That is cute.
Now I want a sheep! Just dont know how I would go placing in a class with one LOL.


----------



## travlingypsy

After reading this... I went to ebay and found this mini pony cart. Its REALLY cute its like an ol time wagon. But it looks like they just took a john dear frame and put wood on it. lol... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Buckboard-Horse...239884721QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130239884721


----------



## blackfeatherhorserescue

We have a ton of mini ponys and a pony cart would be very interesting to try out! I'll have to look it up.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

I wish I could build a cart!


----------



## ponyup04

:idea: 
I found this fellow during a search on driving. I love to drive and was at his site. As you will see, he has a lot of very unique ideas, and I bet he has some on how to build a pony cart. 
http://www.bowersfarm.com

Just a thought. 
My dad used to make them, but he never did make a blue print for them. He made them out of a heavy spoked bike wheel. The last ones he bought were right around $75 each. I have found numberous pony carts on craigs list and actions for far less than what he ever paid for just the wheels.

Roberta


----------



## 5percherons

I have built a few carts and wagons but I am new here and have no idea how to upload pics


----------



## 5percherons

[/ATTACH]

Here are some pics of a few wagons I have Built


----------



## 5percherons

Mini cart and Cutter built for my Boys


----------



## Fargosgirl

When I got my first Mini horse my dad built a cart for me out of two old bicycles, if I can find a photo I'll post it for you. It wasn't easy entry though, awkward entry would have been a better description.


----------



## rockway

Hello to everyone. I newly join this very informative forum. I really very happy to join this very informative forum. I found it very interesting specially for new users, like me. This forum really full of interest.


----------



## Saskatchewan

*mini chuckwagon*

Hi. My brother built this miniature chuckwagon for me for my team of miniature donkeys. It was used in a parade to celebrate 100 years of our community. The wagon was built with mountain bike tires and a very basic axle system. It was not meant to be used for anything too rugged. It would never have stood up to too much abuse. We did go for quite a rough ride through the field when the donkeys decided they didn't like the canvas but once they realized it wasn't going to kill them they were fine. I did purchase an already built wagon base that I will build a small flat deck for, to use for heavier every day use. I also have a two wheel cart that I bought for a single pony. It is alot like the one in the picture. Good luck.


----------



## JustinaMarie

Theres no pictures but it says how to make one How to Make a Pony Cart | eHow.com


----------



## churumbeque

Saskatchewan said:


> Hi. My brother built this miniature chuckwagon for me for my team of miniature donkeys. It was used in a parade to celebrate 100 years of our community. The wagon was built with mountain bike tires and a very basic axle system. It was not meant to be used for anything too rugged. It would never have stood up to too much abuse. We did go for quite a rough ride through the field when the donkeys decided they didn't like the canvas but once they realized it wasn't going to kill them they were fine. I did purchase an already built wagon base that I will build a small flat deck for, to use for heavier every day use. I also have a two wheel cart that I bought for a single pony. It is alot like the one in the picture. Good luck.


 I would be afraid that the spokes would colapse under that heavy weight. It looks very unsafe to me.


----------



## Saskatchewan

The cart was never meant to be used on a daily basis. We did use the cart at home out in the fields before we used it in the parade. The box is built very basic and is not as heavy as you may think. A mountain bike can carry alot of weight without the wheels collapsing. 
I am very careful and cautious when it comes to my donkeys. I realize in the picture it may not look as safe as it actually was. I used the cart and felt very stable and safe. I too wondered about the tires when I first got it but after seeing it and using it, I felt it was safe. I also had people walking on front of me and behind me to assist during the parade in the event that something happened.


----------



## HelenRebecca

Hi 
I am not of any help 
But I'm looking to buy another harness and cart for my pony my friend hooked my pony up a couple of years ago with there harness and I really want to get back in to it. However the harness we used couple year back I cant seem to find one similar.... can someone tell me the type of harness it is or even if it is a suitable harness at all any help will be appreciated


----------



## oceanne

They can be easily built with a jig.Hold on,I will try to find you a pic.I believe I might know what you are wanting...


----------



## oceanne

Eek.Finding schematics isnt easy.I will keep looking though.


----------



## Raven12

*harness type*

hi, What you have-as far as I can tell is a saddle attached to the cart, with no breastplate or breeching used -not the way I would hitch up:shock:, but maybe there are parts to the harness that I am not seeing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hiya about harness*



Small_Town_Girl said:


> Would it be that hard to make a simple homemade one?
> I was googling pictures of simple pony carts and it looks
> as if you had the proper equipment it wouldn't be that
> difficult to make.
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of a pony cart that actually
> labels the parts? I couldn't find one, lol.


 well i have lots of pictures here i think makeing a harness is impractable and would be a lot of hard work.
let me guide you through what the harness parts are starting from the bridle brow band face drop (ornament) rosetties head peace blinkers noseband and a straight bar bit ie liverpool you can cut a corner if you use your normal bridle and race blinkers then you have the colla full colla hames hame straps tugs and fits over the horses head this colla is ok if your veichle has no swingle tree a bar were the traces are attached a brest colla has a neck strap to both collars connect to the traces then you have the pad driveing saddle the saddle has a bearing rein hook 2 ring terrets for the reins to pass through also the colla has rings on it to.
you have the back band the tugs are leather loops were the shafts go through and the belly band connects to the back band and goes through the leather loop on the girth. and you can also have a faulse martingale with an ornament on it mine is a brass horse and also imbossed on the rosetties.
then you have the girth for the pad saddle then you have a back band then the crupper which goes round the horses tail then the loin strap then the breeching which acts as your brake when the horse goes down hill then you have the briching straps that buckle round the shafts. i hope this helps if you need pictures ill be happy to supply them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

HelenRebecca said:


> Hi
> I am not of any help
> But I'm looking to buy another harness and cart for my pony my friend hooked my pony up a couple of years ago with there harness and I really want to get back in to it. However the harness we used couple year back I cant seem to find one similar.... can someone tell me the type of harness it is or even if it is a suitable harness at all any help will be appreciated


 hiya if you pony horse is a foal allow him her time to grow measure your pony and for every day exercise a webb harness would be good if you have a brest colla make sure you use a swingle tree and before you put to long rein your pony and exercise and schooling should be fun i give titbits as a reward in work and allways talk to your pony give comands walk trot woah ect.


----------



## Raven12

*building a cart*

I know when I was looking to buy my easy entry cart, I hit a few different websites that listed the parts used to make the cart. ctm manufacturing was a good site, they listed everything,and showed pictures. Like you, my husband was sure that he could build it cheaper, but once he priced out the steel, and expanded metal , and square tubing, he quickly changed his mind!!
-however, starting from the bottom up , you have 2 wheels-not bicycle, but heavier,so that you can drive in rough terrain without worrying about bending rims(motorcycle, or better) then an axle, springs a basket/floor,frame to put your seat on , springs, then seat, and seat back. in the front you have single tree, shafts, and there supports(usually adjustable) the shafts have a small loop on them to hook your breeching into.
There is also bracing that runs from one side of the cart to the other under the seat, and above the floor. The slow moving vehicle sign is attached to the back. the seat is bolted to the frame so you can adjust it to make everything level. you also need a whip holder of some sort, and a spares box is a nice touch, if you can find aspot to put it in. 
I am sure I am forgetting parts, but hopefully someone else can fill in the missing parts. 
Good luck and happy building.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Would it be that hard to make a simple homemade one?
> I was googling pictures of simple pony carts and it looks
> as if you had the proper equipment it wouldn't be that
> difficult to make.
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of a pony cart that actually
> labels the parts? I couldn't find one, lol.


 i have some books round the house so i could run you through the parts but starting on a wooden governess cart shaft tips brass shafts wood made from ash tug stops x 2 brass x 2 breeching ds x4 brass splinterbar trace pigtails dash board welled seats x 2 mud guards x 2 dash board 2 eperleptic springs back door brass cab handle x 1 brass horseshoe step rein rail wip holder brass rear lamp bracket brass rear lamp (tail light red) candle power 2 x lamp holders 2 brass oval lamps with red tail dots on the back the wheels crank axel on the axle youll find the makers stamp and the dte ie like mine 1904 wheel hub hub leather washer hub locking nut x 2 2 brass hub caps ie carrage makers name imbossed on it spokes felleys the spokes go into the hub and the felleys are shaped wood which the tyre track steel channel fits on to the wooden wheel its heated up and shrunk to a perfect fit and also screwed in place and the rubber tyre that fits in the channel i hope this helps.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Would it be that hard to make a simple homemade one?
> I was googling pictures of simple pony carts and it looks
> as if you had the proper equipment it wouldn't be that
> difficult to make.
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of a pony cart that actually
> labels the parts? I couldn't find one, lol.


 i also forgot 2 x cushions seats velvet green one side with buttons on the other side leather with buttons one of the seats is got a small half circle cut out as you drive the veichle from the side and the back pannle is in green velvet with buttons the shafts are british raceing green lined with lime green and the wheels are the same but there is a lime green line right round the fellys also lined in black the gap between the tub cart and the back rest is leather the rest of the cart is black and the crank axle is black and the horse shoe back step is black to the body work is steam bent to shape in a tub oval shape. hope this helps


----------



## michaelvanessa

orchid park said:


> What sort of carts do people build?
> 
> I am imagining a jogger (steel / metal frame & body vehicle), not a timber body or shafts.
> 
> Can someone post a picture please.
> Would love to see what vehciles people make themselves.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Laura.


 hiya we made a troting sulky out of tube steel and the chassie out of box iron as the small tubeing fractured and 2 small loops to rest your feet on like stirrops amd motorbike wheels thay are more hardy on rough ground its still in good condition stays out side and is 20 odd years old ill get a photo and post it in my albums many thanks i forgot i got a chair i cut the leggs odd and used juberlee clips thay hold the seat in place and released can rebalance the veichle.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> i also forgot 2 x cushions seats velvet green one side with buttons on the other side leather with buttons one of the seats is got a small half circle cut out as you drive the veichle from the side and the back pannle is in green velvet with buttons the shafts are british raceing green lined with lime green and the wheels are the same but there is a lime green line right round the fellys also lined in black the gap between the tub cart and the back rest is leather the rest of the cart is black and the crank axle is black and the horse shoe back step is black to the body work is steam bent to shape in a tub oval shape. hope this helps


 dont forget to make sure your balance is ok for your cart and not to heavy on your ponys saddle have you got a local paper or e bay so you mite find a cheep cart and save you money that mite help.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Would it be that hard to make a simple homemade one?
> I was googling pictures of simple pony carts and it looks
> as if you had the proper equipment it wouldn't be that
> difficult to make.
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of a pony cart that actually
> labels the parts? I couldn't find one, lol.


 hiya i looked on e bay for you there is a couple of arts on there new for $500 if that would help ebay usa.


----------

